# مترجم ومرشد سياحي صيني وانجليزي



## sanstefnograndplaza (25 أغسطس 2012)

انا مترجم ومرشدسياحي خريج كلية الالسن جامعة عين شمس 2009 قسم اللغة الصينية خبرة 3سنوات في مجالات الترجمة المختلفة(الشفوية والتحريرية والالكترونية)وخبرة في مجالات السياحة والاستيراد والتصدير والتسويق والمراسلة عبر الانترنت والتسويق الشبكي والعمل مع الفنيين والخبراء الصنيين في مجالات تركيب الماكينات وخطوط الانتاج في المصانع المختلفة كالنسيج والفيبر والخزف والطوب والطباعة والصيني ولعب الاطفال وغيرها من المجالات المختلفة وقدسبق لي العمل مع شركة الاندلس للاستيراد والتصدير ومع مراكز للترجمة في مصر والسودان ولبنان ومع عدد كبير من شركات السياحة المختلفة كمرشدسياحي كما اني على اتم الاستعداد للتعاون التام في المجالات المتعلقة باللغة الصينية والترجمة والله الموفق والمستعان.
للتواصل:
[email protected]
[email protected]
tel no,0201064595806:sm3:


----------

